# Cold Steel Challenge



## Doc_Jude (Jul 20, 2007)

Anyone else going to the Challenge this year?
http://www.coldsteel.com/cschall07.html

*2007 Scheduled Events*
> Knife Fighting
> Sword Fighting
> NEW Spear Fighting
> NEW Sword & Shield Fighting

*Throwing Contests:*
> Throwing Knives
> Tomahawks
> Torpedo
> Samburu Spear
> Special Forces Shovel


I wonder how the new categories are going to go? Hopefully we'll have a more diverse turnout of Martial Arts this year.


----------



## Nomad (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi Doc,

I checked out the webpage, but couldn't find much info on this... What sort of format does the challenge take?  This sounds interesting, and is about a 3 h drive from me.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 20, 2007)

That makes me wish i still lived in  cal.
It is to far away for me to make the event but i hope some of the people here on MT take part.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Jul 20, 2007)

Nomad said:


> Hi Doc,
> 
> I checked out the webpage, but couldn't find much info on this... What sort of format does the challenge take?  This sounds interesting, and is about a 3 h drive from me.



If you contact Cold Steel through their website, you can get a copy of their catalog and their "More Proof" DVD. It has video of their Challenge matches. The throwing challenges are obvious, but the knife and sword challenges use padded trainers, with hand & head gear, similar to Dog Bros matches, except with vital & lethal shots for points.


----------

